# Keep finding my nerites upside down



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah nerite snails are unable to right themselves unless they land close to something to grab onto. Their natural environment is tidal so if there isn't a rock or seaweed close the tidal current would eventually flip them over.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Stop buying Australian nerites.


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

You don't have any fish that could be harassing and knocking them off, do you? I'm not sure if this is a common problem or not, but maybe worth mentioning.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I've actual read an article that nerites can crawl out of their shell (probably not fully, but they can get enough wiggle room to reach the ground) inorder to right themselves. They might not do that though if there are potential threats/predators around (they don't want to make themselves vulnerable coming out of the shell).

Just watch them once they been up, a fish is probably knocking them down.
What fish are in there?


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> I
> What fish are in there?


Just platties and endlers. A bunch of RCS too. I've never seen any aggression although I have seen RCS on an upside down snail. I'm sure they are just taking the opp to check them out.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol. Just the mental image of a RCS knocking the snail off of the log is somewhat hilarious


----------

